# ***Missing Horse***



## SonnysMum (9 May 2011)

Hi,

***Missing Horse***

15.2, Grey, Andalusian X, Gelding. Last seen in his field in the Carrington/Urmston area of Manchester.

Link to pictures on owners permission.

Any information greatly recieved. Owner is distraught.

Amy.


----------



## cally6008 (9 May 2011)

Crime reference number ?
Police informed ?
Horsewatch informed ?


----------



## SonnysMum (9 May 2011)

All three have been done. Hes still not been found  Its very sad.


----------



## cally6008 (9 May 2011)

I'll rephrase my questions ...

What is the crime reference number ?
Which police station has been informed ?
Which horsewatch co-ordinator has been informed ?

What is the horse's name ?
What is his microchip number ?

He is not listed on the Stolen Horse Register or the National Equine Database


----------



## cally6008 (9 May 2011)

SHR form now sent to owner

FB group here - https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_202251276478937

Spirit (ESPIRITU VOLADOR)was 'stolen' from his field in Carrington on 9th May sometime after 2130 on the night of the 8th. He is a 15.2hh Dapple gray Andalusian type gelding. 7 years old. He is microchipped. He has a small snip between his nostrils, a longish mane and a very distinctive scar on his inside right hind leg, incident ref 2078 microchip no.941000001549969


----------



## Tinseltoes (10 May 2011)

cally6008 said:



			I'll rephrase my questions ...

What is the crime reference number ?
Which police station has been informed ?
Which horsewatch co-ordinator has been informed ?

What is the horse's name ?
What is his microchip number ?

He is not listed on the Stolen Horse Register or the National Equine Database
		
Click to expand...


Good point.Hope hes found soon.


----------



## Cuffey (10 May 2011)

Now on NED

http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/ViewUserAddedDetails.aspx?e=SPTR
QUP		 PPWPQRT


----------



## fatpiggy (10 May 2011)

Was there any evidence of theft, ie. gates off, headcollar left on the verge?  You aren't in a good position there in terms of a quick getaway - 10 minutes drive and onto the motorway network. Is there ANY possibility he could have got into the Mersey? I saw a horse being dragged out of the ditch system there a few years ago (it was ok folks!) Dainewell woods?

Inside job maybe ???


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 May 2011)

I was just going to mention the possibility of him getting in to water, I used to keep my pony in Carrington (nearly 50 years ago so things may have changed)and a lot of fields used to be surrounded by canals.


----------



## Bigginge (11 May 2011)

I think from what I've read the possibility of him getting in to the water has been checked, they have trawled the area and can find no evidence he has gone that way, hoofmarks, disturbed banks etc


----------

